

Apple to revolutionise global personal health and medicare - linusekenstam
https://medium.com/trends-predictions/298fe08e1c4e
Yesterdays Apple event did not pass unnoticed. With small emphasis on the new iOS7 — it simply just swooshed by.Apple however made big emphasis on the new chipset. So trying to see the bigger picture I’ll lay down a thesis. let’s begin.
======
Sanddancer
The M7 here is not a revolution by a long shot. Companies have been using this
very technique -- a small, slow, low powered coprocessor -- for decades for
these kinds of devices for the exact same purposes apple is. I've used the
technique myself in certain hobby projects because, like apple, I don't want
to have my big beefy processor running all the time, nor stopping to poll a
bunch of data I don't want to care about right away. It's just easier to
gather it up with a slower, lower-powered device, and get the data when I
actually do need to process it. The rest of what you're describing in the
article, again, has nothing to do with apple whatsoever, other than them being
late to the dance.

Were apple really to want to revolutionize health and medicine, they'd need to
start by bringing everyone to the table, and actually collaborate on an
interface and open specification, so that the technology can get to the people
who need it the most. Right now, Apple's more concerned about giving toys to
geeks than actually changing the world, and I don't see that changing any time
soon.

~~~
thetylerhayes
I agree with everything except Apple only being concerned with giving toys to
geeks. The way Apple works is to introduce something new in a broad, gentle
use and keep iterating with more use cases and improved performance from
there.

------
drill_sarge
Why a shitty fanboy "article". Also I don't see the connection to healthcare.

~~~
linusekenstam
Fanboy that got pissed off, my response to the iOS7 was and still is that it's
absolutely BS, here is that article [https://medium.com/trends-
predictions/c22abbd34df0](https://medium.com/trends-predictions/c22abbd34df0)

The connection to healthcare? Elaborate with me, what is it that you don't
see? Let me see if I can broaden your views.

~~~
drill_sarge
I don't know how this will help if you have f.e. cancer or need some kind of
vaccine which doesn't exists yet. Or (especially for U.S. citizen) how it will
help you if you get a 100K dollar bill for your treatment in hospital. Or how
it will solve the whole "scam" with high pharmacy prices and patent problems.
Or that there are not enough nurses to take care of old people or people in
hospitals in general and so on.

------
Tossrock
While the idea is interesting, the poor writing is really distracting from his
points. I know writing in English while being an ESL is hard, but I'm sure
there are plenty of native english speakers who would be willing to proof-read
a blog post.

------
devx
He doesn't really explain _why_ this will help healthcare. Ok, it has a better
and more efficient motion sensor. And? Do joggers run with their iphones in
their pockets? How accurate is that data going to be anyway if the phones jump
around in your pocket? I'd expect something like a wrist band or watch would
work better for that sort of thing. Plus, we already had some apps that
tracked the distance you were making and so on.

If Apple is going to "revolutionize healthcare" this is not how they're going
to do it. When I'm imagining "futuristic digital healthcare", I'm thinking of
something a lot more all-encompassing than a motion sensor.

~~~
linusekenstam
Hey, I'm thinking that we've seen nothing yet, but the M7 is small enough to
fit in something thats very durable, lightweight and that is not your phone.
I'm talking about something smaller, that will make us get rid of things like,
Keys, Cards and other wearables.

Imagine the time before iPhone, and now look at the times after the iPhone.
Apple made all this possible by challenging the industry.

I'm thinking about a product, that you wear, thats let us do a lot of fancy
stuff, with out even thinking about it.

